# Schalten von Drehstrommotoren



## Markus_Sch (14 März 2006)

Ein Drehstrommotor braucht ja zum Anlaufen alle 3 Phasen.

Ist es schädlich bei einem Drehstromasynchronmotor zwei Phasen anzuschließen und ihn nur über eine Phase zu schalten bzw. eine Phase anzuschließen und ihn mit zwei Phasen zu schalten?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Zottel (14 März 2006)

Markus_Sch schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Drehstrommotor braucht ja zum Anlaufen alle 3 Phasen.
> 
> Ist es schädlich bei einem Drehstromasynchronmotor zwei Phasen anzuschließen und ihn nur über eine Phase zu schalten...


Entweder läuft er dann weiter oder er bleibt stehen. Wenn er stehen bleibt, brennt  er bald durch, weil ohne Rotation keine Gegen-EMK mehr erzeugt wird, die der Speisepannung entgegen wirken könnte.




> bzw. eine Phase anzuschließen und ihn mit zwei Phasen zu schalten?


Das geht, ist aber schlechte Praxis, da der Motor nicht spannungsfrei wird.


----------



## MSB (14 März 2006)

Also einen Motor ständig an zwei Phasen zu lassen funktioniert also definitiv nicht, der Motor würde brummen, und in kürzester Zeit der Motorschutz fallen.

Ständig an 1 Phase ist gängige Praxis bei einigen Sanftanlaufgeräten.
Allerdings mit dem Nachteil den Zottel geschildert hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mark_ (14 März 2006)

*ja aber warum*



			
				Markus_Sch schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Drehstrommotor braucht ja zum Anlaufen alle 3 Phasen.
> 
> Ist es schädlich bei einem Drehstromasynchronmotor zwei Phasen anzuschließen und ihn nur über eine Phase zu schalten bzw. eine Phase anzuschließen und ihn mit zwei Phasen zu schalten?
> 
> Gruß Markus


 
Ich schliesse mich den Vorgändern absolut an, aber warum willst du so etwas tun ?? Was soll das bringen ??


----------



## Markus_Sch (15 März 2006)

Ich möchte Drehstrommotoren einzeln auf einem sich drehenden Rad schalten. Die Motoren werden über Schleifringe angesteuert.
Da die Schleifringe sehr teuer sind (müssen ja auch auf den richtigen Radius gebogen werden) möchte ich so wenig wie möglich einsetzten.


----------



## mark_ (15 März 2006)

*Ach sooo*



			
				Markus_Sch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte Drehstrommotoren einzeln auf einem sich drehenden Rad schalten. Die Motoren werden über Schleifringe angesteuert.
> Da die Schleifringe sehr teuer sind (müssen ja auch auf den richtigen Radius gebogen werden) möchte ich so wenig wie möglich einsetzten.


 
Ach daher weht der Wind. Ich weiss nicht was ein Schleifring kostet, aber eine Idee wäre noch der Einsatz eines Frequenzumrichters. Es gibt FUs, die direkt auf das Motorklemmbrett geschraubt werden, hat z.B. SEW im Programm. Er wird mit 230 V eingespeist und hat im Ausgang die drei Phasen die der Motor benötigt, Sanftanlauf inklusive. Allerdings brauchst du dann eine Steuerleitung, um den Umrichter zu starten, aber auch hier gibt es mittlerweile die Funk-Übertragung von Daten.


----------



## MRT (15 März 2006)

Hallo!

Warum klemmst du den Kontakt vom Schleifring nicht auf ein Schütz, mit dem Schütz kannst du dann alle 3 Außenleiter schalten!!!


----------



## Maxl (15 März 2006)

Egal ob Schleifringe teuer sind oder nicht:
Nur 2 Phasen schalten ist eine Lösung, wie sie von "sparsamen" Langwirten früher eingesetzt wurde.


Ich würde empfehlen folgendes empfehlen:
- Schleifringe für die 3 Phasen
- hochwertigen Schleifring für Profibus
Am Rundtisch oder was das Ding ist einen kleinen Schaltschrank mit Netzteil und ET200S platzieren, wo dann die Schütze geschaltet werden.

Dieser Lösung ist bei uns in verschärfter Form seit ca. 2 Jahren im Einsatz:
zusätzlich laufen noch MPI und SafetyBus über Schleifringe.


mfg
Max


----------



## lefrog (15 März 2006)

Hallo!



			
				Markus_Sch schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es schädlich bei einem Drehstromasynchronmotor zwei Phasen anzuschließen und ihn nur über eine Phase zu schalten bzw. eine Phase anzuschließen und ihn mit zwei Phasen zu schalten?


 
...machen wir hier nicht einen Denkfehler? Ganz gleich ob Du eine, zwei oder alle drei Phasen schlaltest... zum Motor müßen sie geführt werden! Das bedeutet einfach drei Schleifringe... auch wenn Du nur eine Phase schalten würdest...

Wenn das mehrere Motore sind, dann müsstest Du für jeden Motor drei Schleifbahnen vorsehen... oder eben die anderen vorgeschlagenen Lösungen, welche ich auch vorziehen würde...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Markus_Sch (16 März 2006)

Hallo Maxl,

Profibus über Schleifringe ?

Was für Schleifringe benutzt ihr denn (Hersteller) ? 

Unser Hersteller (Vahle) garantiert nur eine Übertragung von 230V Signalen.

Hallo Lefrog,



> machen wir hier nicht einen Denkfehler? Ganz gleich ob Du eine, zwei oder alle drei Phasen schlaltest... zum Motor müßen sie geführt werden! Das bedeutet einfach drei Schleifringe... auch wenn Du nur eine Phase schalten würdest...


 
das ist schon richtig mit den 3 Phasen. Aber ich möchte nicht für jeden Motor der sich auf dem Rad befindet 3 Schleifringe anbauen.


Gruß Markus


----------



## Maxl (16 März 2006)

Unsere Schleifringe kommen von Wampfler

Wampfler AG
Rheinstraße 27+33
79576 Weil am Rhein

Das sind Schleiflringe für Elektroniksignal mit Goldkontakten.
Ob Profibus explizit garantiert wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Tatsache ist aber, dass die Anlage seit 2 Jahren läuft.


mfg
Max


----------



## Markus_Sch (16 März 2006)

OK. Besten Dank!!! Werde die Spur mal weiterverfolgen.   


Gruß Markus


----------

